# Parlons de cinéma.



## Foguenne (24 Février 2004)

La fonction recherche étant en panne j'ouvre un nouveau sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai vu ce soir un film bouleversant, un film "coup de poing" que je vous conseille particulièrement.
21 GRAMS. Dernier film du réalisateur mexicain Alejandro González Iñárritu (qui avait réaliser "Amour chienne") avec Sean Penn, Benicio Del Toro (aussi formidable que dans "Traffic de Soderbergh), Noami Watt (la talentueuse et superbe blonde de Mulholland Drive de David Lynch) et dans un plus petit rôle une étonnante, magnifique, émouvante Charlotte Gainsbourg.
Ce film traite en autre du deuil, de la culpabilité, de la vengeance, de l'amour, de la maladie, de la foi... bref un ensemble de thèmes abruptes mais traité ici de façon remarquable. Allez le voir, vous ne serez pas déçu, 














J'ai vu d'autres films dernièrement mais après celui-ci, c'est difficile d'en parler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Nathalie", "Podium",... des films sympas mais vite "oubliés".

Il y en a quand même un qui sort du lot,  "Lost in translation" de Soffia Coppola qui avait réalisé le dérangeant (pour moi en tous cas) "Virgin Suicide" et qui à mon sens confirme dans ce film son énorme talent.


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2004)

J'ai pas encore vu 21 Gramms, mais ça devrait se faire un de ces jours...

Sinon, le dernier film que j'ai été voir est un grand chef-d'oeuvre  du cinéma français: RRRrrrrr ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (On était partis, ma copine et moi, pour aller voir "In America", mais la scéance était pleine... Alors on a été voir l'autre film qui passait dans le multiplexe au même moment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Et bien, c'était naze... Deux trois gags rigolos, sinon bof, bof...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2004)

C'est le genre de film ou je suis souvent déçu.
Les meilleurs gags ayant été vu et revu dans les "émissions-pubs".
J'ai quand même été voir Podium, il restait quelques gags à découvrir mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un peu dommage.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

Salut Popol.
Tout a fait d'acord avec toi au sjet de 21 grams.
Le film renversant tant par l'histoire (certes un peu tirée par les cheveux) que par le jeu des acteurs. Sean Penn y confirme son talent en pleine explosion. Il n'y a qu'a voir sa méthamorphose entre les passages ou il est quasi mourrant et ceux ou il est "en sursi". Apres Mystic River il est sur le point de remplacer De Niro et Pacino dans le role de "monstre" du cinéma américain. 
Les autres acteurs ne sont pas en reste et la construction non linéaire du film accroche le spectateur a son fauteil.
Il y'avait longtemps que je n'avait pas vu une salle aussi silencieuse et médusée a la fin du générique.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2004)

Ah ben ça tombe bien, justement je voulais demander "Qui l'a vu Qui l'a vu ?"

Je compte bien y aller cette semaine, j'avais vraiment accroché pour "Amours chiennes", alors je ne manquerai pas celui-ci !
Bon une fois que je l'aurais vu j'aurais peut-être un peu plus à dire !


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il y'avait longtemps que je n'avait pas vu une salle aussi silencieuse et médusée a la fin du générique.



Pareil, beaucoup de gens ont attendu la fin du générique avant de se lever et de quitter la salle en silence.

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur Sean Penn, il fait partie des "monstres" du cinéma américains.

Dans un autre registre et étant fan de Tim Burton, je me réjouis d'aller voir   Big Fisch qui devrait sortir bientôt à Luxembourg. 
La musique de ce film est une nouvelle fois signée Danny Elfman.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La musique de ce film est une nouvelle fois signée Danny Elfman.



d'ailleurs c'est à se demander s'il existe des films récents dont la musique n'a pas été réalisée par lui  .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un peu comme les macs : à force de chercher à savoir qui a fait la b.o. on se dit "wahou ! Encore un Danny Elfman !"


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans un autre registre et étant fan de Tim Burton, je me réjouis d'aller voir   Big Fisch qui devrait sortir bientôt à Luxembourg.



Pareil, j'aime beaucoup Tim Burton meme si il m'a pas mal decu avec sa planete des singes... Mais c'etait un film de commande.. Un peu comme Dune pour Lynch (la je sens que ca va gueuler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ou Mission to Mars pour De Palma (une belle bouze!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2004)

On est d'accord sur "Planète des singes" et "Dune".
Pour "Mission to mars", il y avait des trucs à sauver. Non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est vrai que Dany Elfman est omniprésent dans les bo mais bon pour moi, il fait partie de "la magie Burton".


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour "Mission to mars", il y avait des trucs à sauver. Non?



La fin, la fin ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans le genre "gnagnaterie" c'était grandiose !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> -
> C'est vrai que Dany Elfman est omniprésent dans les bo mais bon pour moi, il fait partie de "la magie Burton".



Tout à fait et lorsqu'il n'est pas associé à Tim, (je vais faire mon sonnyboy) c'est merdique (je pense à Family man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La fin, la fin ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça te plait les gnagnateries hein ma poulette...


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2004)

21 grams est un film énorme, même si on sent que les éléments sont savamment réunis pour faire pleurer dans les chaumières...
c'est un bonne idée ce sujet ciné!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Ouais c'est une bonne idée, mais ça manque de sexe.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est une bonne idée, mais ça manque de sexe.



Donne nous ton avis sur le dernier Marc Dorcel


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Donne nous ton avis sur le dernier Marc Dorcel



Du bon sexe, mais ça manque d'idées


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

Le classicisme a la francaise


----------



## KARL40 (24 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Du bon sexe, mais ça manque d'idées



Monsieur apprécie plutôt les films de Russ MEYER !


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur apprécie plutôt les films de Russ MEYER !



C'est le type qui faisait des road-movies plein de filles "généreuses" en cuir et en vynil, non ? (genre la vieille pub de la 205 avec Canned Heat en fond sonore ?)

J'ai de grosses lacunes en cinéma d'auteur (voire en cinéma tout court), il faudra vraiment que je m'y mette un jour


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans un autre registre et étant fan de Tim Burton, je me réjouis d'aller voir   Big Fisch qui devrait sortir bientôt à Luxembourg.
> La musique de ce film est une nouvelle fois signée Danny Elfman.



Je suis grand admirateur de Burton et Elfman (les deux font la paire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
J'ai connu Elfman avec son groupe Oingo Boingo dans un film d'ado des années 80 "wierd science".
Pour Burton, j'ai adoré "Edward", "Ed Wood", etc.


----------



## Lio70 (24 Février 2004)

J'aime aussi Burton et Elfman, mais surtout Batman / The Nightmare before Christmas / Mars Attacks / Sleepy Hollow.

Pas vu 21 Grams mais je sors juste d'être allé voir Nathalie. Un peu lourd quand même (j'aime un rythme rapide lorsqu'une esthétique sophistiquée n'est pas là pour compenser).

Ai vu Lost in Translation la semaine dernière: excellent. Le rôle convenait très bien à Murray. Belle réalisation de Sofia Coppola, tout comme pour Virgin Suicides susmentionné. Dans ce dernier film, ce n'était pas la conséquence qui m'a dérangé mais la cause; cette Amérique puritaine aseptisée hypocrite qui me donne des boutons, telle qu'elle fut aussi dépeinte dans American Beauty.

Quant à Marc Dorcel, la dernière fois que j'en ai vu un j'étais tenu de rentrer à la maison pour minuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quelqu'un a vu Kitchen Stories ? Je voudrais aller le voir dans les prochains jours. Ah, au fait! Que pensez-vous des Césars? Très content pour Denys Arcand. J'avais adoré Les invasions barbares, tout comme "Le déclin..." (vu quand j'étais toujours au lycée, ça me rajeunis pas). Et Sylvie Testud pour Stupeur et Tremblements; très bien aussi ce film; le roman très bien rendu je trouve...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime aussi Burton et Elfman, mais surtout Batman / The Nightmare before Christmas / Mars Attacks / Sleepy Hollow.



Le deuxième Batman (Btaman le défi) est peut-être mon Burton préféré. (non, non, je n'ai pas honte de le dire et puis j'ai dit "peut-être" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pas vu 21 Grams mais je sors juste d'être allé voir Nathalie. Un peu lourd quand même (j'aime un rythme rapide lorsqu'une esthétique sophistiquée n'est pas là pour compenser).



J'ai bien aimé Nathalie, Depardieu y joue enfin sobrement c-à-d sans trop de â, ô, û... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, ce n'est pas un film qui m'a spécialement marqué. 



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ai vu Lost in Translation la semaine dernière: excellent. Le rôle convenait très bien à Murray. Belle réalisation de Sofia Coppola, tout comme pour Virgin Suicides susmentionné. Dans ce dernier film, ce n'était pas la conséquence qui m'a dérangé mais la cause; cette Amérique puritaine aseptisée hypocrite qui me donne des boutons, telle qu'elle fut aussi dépeinte dans American Beauty.


Tout à fait d'accord.
A noter que plusieurs Mac sont visibles dans ce film. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (on s'en fout un peu mais bon, on est sur un forum mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Quant à Marc Dorcel, la dernière fois que j'en ai vu un j'étais tenu de rentrer à la maison pour minuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas vu.


----------



## Lio70 (24 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien aimé Nathalie, Depardieu y joue enfin sobrement c-à-d sans trop de â, ô, û...



Oui, je vois de quoi tu parles. Dans le film "Deux" de... Claude Zidi je crois, où il donne la réplique à Maruschka Detmers, là il s'en donnait aussi à coeur joie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A noter que plusieurs Mac sont visibles dans ce film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non on ne s'en fout pas! Je ne vais voir que des films où il y a des Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blague à part, oui, on voit des portables dans la scène où i ltourne la pub pour le whisky (délirante...)


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (24 Février 2004)

Je voulais absolument voir *Lost in Translation*, mais il ne passe pas au cinéma de ma ville... Et je n'ai pas trop l'occasion d'aller ailleurs pour le moment... C'est con, j'étais vraiment motivé...

Sinon, il y a plusieurs DVDs intéressants qui sont sortis :

- *Dolls*, de Takeshi Kitano : un film très intime et tout en subtilité. Si vous n'aimez pas les films silencieux et lents, passez votre tour.
- *La Cité de Dieu*, de Fernando Meirelles : la guerre des gangs au Brésil... C'est rythmé et tout en couleurs. Terrible.
- *Bloody Sunday*, de Peter Greengrass : la malheureusement célèbre manifestation du 30 janvier 1972 (Irlande) qui tourna au massacre, le tout filmé comme si c'était un documentaire. Consternant, ce film laisse bouche bée.

J'ai aussi mis la main sur un film plus ancien, "La Dernière Tentation du Christ" de Martin Scorcese... Un film librement inspiré du livre du même nom, et fortement critiqué pour sa vision de la vie du Christ, mais très intéressant dans les questions qu'il suscite.


----------



## Lio70 (25 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam]*Dolls*, de Takeshi Kitano :



Ah, je l'ai vu en salle. Je crois qu'il était sorti en Belgique au printemps dernier. Magnifique! Mais la lenteur ne pas m'a pas lassé tant j'ai trouvé le contenu étonnant.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2004)

Ça y est, j'ai enfin vu 21 grammes !

Piouuuuuuf quelle claque ! 
effectivement je n'ai pas été déçue , j'aime ce genre de film qui mettent un peu K.O. ...
bon par contre en revenant chez moi j'avais une irrépréssible envie d'aller regarder mes filles endormies, et de les serrer très fort ...je ne sais pas pourquoi !


----------



## iMax (27 Février 2004)

Hier, j'ai vu deux films: Les Rivières Pourpres 2 et Podium...

Sympa tout ça


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2004)

manque de sexe tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> manque de sexe tout ça...



En parlant de sexe, quelqu'un a vu Ken Park ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2004)

cèkoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Un film qui s'est pris a posteriori une interdiction aux moins de 18 ans


----------



## Marcant (27 Février 2004)

Il est sorti au ciné ?


----------



## Muludovski (27 Février 2004)

Pô trop aimé 21 Grams...
Sean Penn est effectivement un monstre, Benicio Del Toro aussi, mais le film ne m'a pas vraiment fait d'effet... Trop grosses les ficelles, à mon humble avis qui n'est que le mien, d'avis.

Pour les fans de Mr Penn, deux films... Un assez récent, Mystic River (qui vole beaucoup plus haut qu'il en a l'air), et un plus ancien,  The Indian Runner , sa première réalisation. Un coup de Maître auquel j'essaie de faire autant de pub que je peux...

En ce qui concerne La Dernière Tentation Du Christ, je crois que c'est le seul film de Scorsese dont je n'ai regardé que les 10 premières minutes: Ma culture religieuse est assez pauvre, et je ne voulais pas aller plus loin parce que je voyais que je ne comprenais déjà pas les tenants et les aboutissants de l'affaire.
Vous auriez des conseils sur la meilleure façon de l'aborder, que je puisse enfin le voir?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Il est sorti au ciné ?



Ben oui ça fait un bon moment qu'il est sorti ... je dois le voir bientôt, et s'il s'est pris une interdiction, et qu'en plus il n'est projeté que dans très peu de salle, c'est pace qu'il y à du sexe justement, duvrai, pas comme au ciné (hein Sonny).

bon personne ne l'a vu ?


----------



## Marcant (27 Février 2004)

oui j'ai eu des echos mais ce n'est pas non plus un film exotique !


----------



## aricosec (27 Février 2004)

et  pourquoi pas ?ames sensibles ne regarder pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai eu des echos mais ce n'est pas non plus un film exotique !



Exotique si y'à un mot qui ne va pas avec ce film c'est bien celui-là... non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Aricosec &gt; Bernie, j'adore !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2004)

Moi j'aime bien les yaourts aux fruits érotiques !!


----------



## Yip (27 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les yaourts aux fruits érotiques !!






Va revoir 9 semaines 1/2


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2004)

nan le miel ça colle dans le pieu aprés...


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de sexe, quelqu'un a vu Ken Park ?



oui pourquoi ?

si tu veux savoir si les scènes de sexe sont simulées, la réponse est non. C'est assez plaisant en soi mais tellement lassant à force. Propos un peu vain, vaut mieux Harmony Korine dans ses propres films. 

le ciné américain "underground" a l'air de se morfondre dans une attitude morbide (morbide ne veut pas dire macabre mackie) et surtout dans une fausse liberté sexuelle et sous tranxènes si l'on y ajoute le dernier film de Vincent Gallo

_bon, j'y retourne, il faut que j'économise pour m'acheter l'intégrale des films de Joao Cesar Monteiro..._


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> et  pourquoi pas ?ames sensibles ne regarder pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ta pas  _"c'est arrivé près de chez vous"_ ?


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] C'est assez plaisant en soi



surtout Peaches ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















_bon, ok, j'y retourne..._


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta pas  _"c'est arrivé près de chez vous"_ ?


non mais j'ai le CREATEUR et DESIRé,un court metrage de ses debuts


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> non mais j'ai le CREATEUR et DESIRé,un court metrage de ses debuts



dialogues de sourds...


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> dialogues de sourds...


peut etre,mais quand je dis j'ai ,J'AI !


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> peut etre,mais quand je dis j'ai ,J'AI !



je suis content pour toi mais quel rapport avec la frite de Poelvoorde ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Muludovski, enfant de choeur:</font><hr />Vous auriez des conseils sur la meilleure façon de l'aborder, que je puisse enfin le voir?  

[/QUOTE] 

Oui : fais ton catéchisme d'abord


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui : fais ton catéchisme d'abord



je pense sérieusement qu'il faudrait bruler les catholiques, ça réduirait bon nombre de problèmes...


----------



## Muludovski (28 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui : fais ton catéchisme d'abord



...Heu... Pour un "musulman" radicalement athée, ça va être très dur!


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

Muludovski a dit:
			
		

> ...Heu... Pour un "musulman" radicalement athée, ça va être très dur!



justement, tu vas bien mon lapin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













quand c'est qu'on te voit ?


----------



## Muludovski (28 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je pense sérieusement qu'il faudrait bruler les catholiques, ça réduirait bon nombre de problèmes...



À prendre au 52412336241256666324 ème degré, ou au 44521222236620125412126663 ème?


----------



## Muludovski (28 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> justement, tu vas bien mon lapin ?
> 
> ...



Y a de l'AES dans l'air?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

Muludovski a dit:
			
		

> Y a de l'AES dans l'air?



demain 19H cf  ici


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

Muludovski a dit:
			
		

> À prendre au 52412336241256666324 ème degré, ou au 44521222236620125412126663 ème?



tu me connais ? je suis toujours entre les deux !


----------



## Muludovski (28 Février 2004)

Ok ok, je vais voir si j'ai la force pour demain...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je pense sérieusement qu'il faudrait bruler les catholiques, ça réduirait bon nombre de problèmes...



comme les films de Mel Gibson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_et hop retour au sujet_


----------



## Lio70 (28 Février 2004)

Finalement je suis allé le voir, le "Kitchen Stories". Un film agréable mais somme toute banal... Quelqu'un d'autre l'a vu?

Alèm, pourquoi s'arrêter aux cathos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y'a pas qu'eux qui nous gonflent en ce moment.


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je pense sérieusement qu'il faudrait bruler les catholiques, ça réduirait bon nombre de problèmes...



ah, si on avais pas inventer les religions .....


----------



## Lio70 (28 Février 2004)

Faut comprendre aussi. A l'époque ils n'avaient pas la Star'Ac ni le MiniDV...


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Faut comprendre aussi. A l'époque ils n'avaient pas la Star'Ac ni le MiniDV...



ni les carambar !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui pourquoi ?
> 
> ...



Alèm, pour les scènes hards non simulées, merci j'étais déjà au courant  !

je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta théorie, mais bon tu n'en dis pas assez pour en discuter.
Tu parles de cinéma américain "underground", mais je ne pense pas qu'il se vueuille underground, plutôt le témoin d'une époque , du réel, de la vraie vie de ces gens là : l'amérique blanche, l'amérique pauvre, décadente, droguée, sans illusion.
Biensûr on est loin des histoires, romancées, bien éclairées, bien mises en scène.

Ah et pour la petite Tiffany , ben à moins que tu t'appelles Lary Clark, tu n'as aucune chance !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Février 2004)

ouais d'accord, mais et le sexe dans tout ça ???


----------



## Lio70 (29 Février 2004)

Je suis allé voir "La couleur du mensonge" cet après-midi. Vous allez croire que je passe ma vie au cinéma; ce n'est pas tout à fait faux...

Hopkins décidément grand mais scénario un peu bordélique. On dirait que le réalisateur entame un sujet mais tombe à court d'imagination, alors il parle de tout et n'importe quoi pour ne revenir dans le vif du sujet qu'au dernier quart du film. Z'avez pas eu cet impression? Ou alors, il veut parler de trop de choses en même temps dans un seul film...


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alèm, pour les scènes hards non simulées, merci j'étais déjà au courant  !
> 
> je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta théorie, mais bon tu n'en dis pas assez pour en discuter.
> Tu parles de cinéma américain "underground", mais je ne pense pas qu'il se vueuille underground, plutôt le témoin d'une époque , du réel, de la vraie vie de ces gens là : l'amérique blanche, l'amérique pauvre, décadente, droguée, sans illusion.
> ...



tu dois confondre, les scènes hard c'est dans d'autres films, car ce n'est pas un film porno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand à une amérique qui ne soit qu'un reflet, en es-tu sûr ? je pense que l'amérique que reflête Larry Clark ou Harmony Korine est encore bien trop chanceuse quand à la réalité et pour le reste, je pense que Larry clark est bien content d'être "underground" et de se revendiquer telle (ça lui fait de la pub) et pour le cinéma de Korine, il n'y a pas d'autre mot (à moins qu'on ait pas vu les mêmes films. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour la demoiselle, rassure-toi, elle est très jolie mais la soirée vient de me rappeller qu'il existe des filles aussi jolies par chez nous et que de toute façon, je n'ai aucune chance.

trop jolie pour moi, fermez le ban...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2004)

Muludovski a dit:
			
		

> Pour les fans de Mr Penn, deux films... Un assez récent, Mystic River (qui vole beaucoup plus haut qu'il en a l'air), et un plus ancien,  The Indian Runner , sa première réalisation. Un coup de Maître auquel j'essaie de faire autant de pub que je peux...



Sean Penn a reçu l'oscar du meilleur acteur. Excellent choix.






Tim Robbins n'a pas été oublié. 

Sofia Coppola est là aussi.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2004)

Je viens d'aller voir  Big Fish de Tim Burton. 
Et bien j'ai vraiment bien aimé. 
J'avais lu quelques critiques assez "cassantes" sur ce film et j'avais peur d'être (à nouveau) déçu par un de mes réalisateurs favoris.
Ca n'a pas été le cas, ouf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tim Burton nous emmène dans un rêve, un voyage, un conte.

Les clin d'oeil à Edouard aux mains d'argent (les pelouses dans un lotissement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , la main mécanique et à d'autre de ces films est sympa.

Ewan McGregor est extra dans son rôle d'optimiste risque tout. (sur la photo avec Tim Burton)

La française Marion Cotillard y tient parfaitement son rôle.


----------



## maousse (6 Mars 2004)

'in america', aussi c'est très bien ! bonne nuit, apul !


----------



## maousse (6 Mars 2004)

mince, j'ai fait une faute de frappe......



bonn' nui(, paul !


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

Petit remontage de thread pour dire que j'ai investi dernièrement dans le coffret collector de _ Pulp Fiction _








Ça en vaut vraiment la peine...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amateurs de Tarantino, je ne peux que vous conseiller ce coffret


----------



## Muludovski (25 Mars 2004)

Y a quoi dedans, en plus du film?

A+


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

Un DVD entier de bonus divers: Making-off, scènes coupées, bandes-annonces, et plein d'autres trucs que j'ai pas regardés... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, il y a un bouquin très bien fait contenant des infos sur le film, les personnages, les clins d'oeil à d'autres films, des répliques, etc...

Il y a aussi le CD de la BO


----------



## Muludovski (26 Mars 2004)

Merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amuse toi bien!


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2004)

Juste un ptit post pour dire que j'avais vraiment accroché sur "Amours chiennes", alors je vais aller voir "21 grams" dès que possible.

Sinon "Ken Park", je l'ai vu sans rien en savoir, sans même me rappeler que c'est lui qui avait également réalisé "Kids" et je l'ai vraiment trouvé superbe, d'une rare poésie.
Après c'est clair il est dérangeant, mais j'y ai vu plus de beau et d'espoir que de sordide et d'underground.
Une tranche de vie, très spécifique, mais après tout assez banale...

Personne a vu le film de Tom Barman (chanteur de Deüs) "Anyways the wind blow" ? Malgré quelques défauts le film était vraiment original et rafraîchissant, très clipé, très drôle, et avec des personnages vraiment géniaux (je veux être WINDMAN !!)
Le film se déroule justement un peu à la manière de "Magnolia" ou "Amours chiennes", plusieurs perso, plusieurs vies qui se croisent et s'enchevêtrent, tout ça avec une bande son particulièrement cool.

Y avait Tom BArman à Mons en plus, il est vraiment excellent, humble et sympa, une vraie gueule de rock star mais sans la puante attitude.

J'ai eu l'occaz aussi de voir enfin DOGVILLE que j'ai trouvé assez génial malgré quelques défauts également comme dans "Dancer in the dark" où la dramaturgie à outrance manque de basculer dans le ridicule. Mais le concept du plateau est tellement génial que j'ai pas vu le temps passer, en plus Kidman est aussi fascinante que dans THE HOURS.

Je rajouterais pour finir, les incontournables MAGDALENE SISTERS et BLOODY SUNDAY, superbes tous les deux.

Désolé si je colle pas trop à l'actualité mais je m'adapte à la prog de mon ciné de quartier, avec le plus grand plaisir d'ailleurs.


----------



## gribouille (26 Mars 2004)

moi je me suis toujours demandé qui ils avaient pus prendre comme cobaye pour tourner les scènes où ça se passe dans les entrailles du film "l'aventure intérieure" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ptèt que c'étais la nana de foguenne quand elle étais jeune.... on vois bien les plans sur les couches de cellules graisseuses.... et les cascades d'alcool dans l'estomac de celle-ci au moment ou notre Pau-Paul lui roule un palot gargantuesque


----------



## Muludovski (26 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu l'occaz aussi de voir enfin DOGVILLE (...)  Mais le concept du plateau est tellement génial que j'ai pas vu le temps passer



Pour ce qui est du plateau, contrairement à ce qui a été crié partout, c'était pas la première fois que c'était fait...

Avant, y avait eu "Death Of A Salesman" dans sa version de 85... Très beau! Probablement d'autres aussi, mais c'est le seul que j'aie vu...


----------



## molgow (1 Avril 2004)

Je vous conseille aussi vivement Big Fish! Ce film est tout simplement génial!


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2005)

J'ai vu _Wallace & Gromit : the curse of the were-rabbit_ mardi pass&#233; et je vous le conseille vivement. C'est tout simplement g&#233;nial :love:

Par contre, hier soir j'ai assist&#233; au film le plus nul vu depuis longtemps : _Les fr&#232;res Grimm_. Ce film est mauvais &#224; un point inimaginable : le sc&#233;nario est mauvais, les acteurs jouent mal ou ne sont pas fait pour leur r&#244;le (mauvais casting), les dialogues pourris, les "gags" ne font rire que les mono-neurones d&#233;c&#233;r&#233;br&#233;s, et il ne fait m&#234;me pas partie des gros films hollywoodiens mauvais mais tout de m&#234;me divertissant... le seul int&#233;r&#234;t que j'aie pu trouv&#233; &#224; ce film est un gros plan sur Monica Belluci et son superbe d&#233;collet&#233;, mais &#231;a n'a dur&#233; que 2 secondes. Bref, c'est 14 francs et 2h de mon temps que j'ai perdu pour rien.


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu _Wallace & Gromit : the curse of the were-rabbit_ mardi passé et je vous le conseille vivement. C'est tout simplement génial :love:



Je confirme !!! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu _Wallace & Gromit : the curse of the were-rabbit_ mardi passé et je vous le conseille vivement. C'est tout simplement génial :love:
> 
> Par contre, hier soir j'ai assisté au film le plus nul vu depuis longtemps : _Les frères Grimm_. Ce film est mauvais à un point inimaginable : le scénario est mauvais, les acteurs jouent mal ou ne sont pas fait pour leur rôle (mauvais casting), les dialogues pourris, les "gags" ne font rire que les mono-neurones décérébrés, et il ne fait même pas partie des gros films hollywoodiens mauvais mais tout de même divertissant... le seul intérêt que j'aie pu trouvé à ce film est un gros plan sur Monica Belluci et son superbe décolleté, mais ça n'a duré que 2 secondes. Bref, c'est 14 francs et 2h de mon temps que j'ai perdu pour rien.



Héhé, tout à fait d'accord sur les frères Grimm, à part le décolleté de Monica, aucun intérêt.  (il vaut d'ailleurs mieux allez la voir dans "Combien tu m'aimes" de Bertrand Blier  )

Je me réjouis d'allé voir Wallace & Gromit et le nouveau Tim Burton.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



excellent, il est excellent....un air de vieux conte russe (en meme temps c'est le cas... )
une realisation bien meilleure que celle de "The Nightmare before christmas"....
franchement, meme la musique, tout y est pour faire un super succes...et ça marche...
je l'ai vu hier, et je me suis regalé....
a conseiller...


----------



## bengilli (24 Octobre 2005)

je conseille le dernier Michael Haneke Cach&#233;


----------

